# A Gift to be Spread



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

(Normally playing on the side of good, I thought I'd give a roleplay on the darker side a whirl.)

The winds of Deragos II were warm for this time of the evening. What they carried with them was the stench of decay. Rotting meat. Pustulent flesh. It was a scent that Akkad had grown used to. Not only had he grown used to it, but he _loved_ it. It meant Grandfather Nurgle's blessings were all about him. The stench was in fact coming from the corpses that were strewn about a small village, the people having succumbed to one of Nurgle's disease. In fact, it wasn't just a regular old disease. No this was one that Akkad had been working on for decades. 

Akkad was always trying to win the favor of the Great Lord of Decay. This new plague would be a surefire way to do it. Not only would it cause havoc among humans, but he was hoping it would compromise even an Astartes' superhuman biology. The virus was a thing of beauty. It would infect easily through air, water, touch. It would start by corrupting the body. Sores and boils erupting on the skin. The real trick was getting it to corrupt the mind. The victim would look at their own skin, seeing nothing wrong, feeling nothing wrong. Quite the opposite really. As the sores would work deeper, the sensations of pleasure would grow stronger. The victim would be compelled to dig into these sores, tearing and working at their own rotting flesh, nerve impulses getting the wrong message to the brain, pleasure being transmitted instead of pain. Most would die from blood loss, having dug out too much of their flesh. The rest would die as their skin sloughed off.

The beauty of this disease was that it corrupted the victim's mind to do what they could to keep the disease while all the while hiding they fact it was even a disease that they had. Akkad had enjoyed watching the people of this small little village scream in pleasure as they dug out their own hearts. He walked with his squad of plague marines, looking between the huts, seeing if anybody was alive. He gave a kick to one corpse, bot flies swarming up to greet him. After inspecting each hut, he was satisfied that the entire village had been wiped clean. 

Now was time to head north where there would be more people to unleash his perfected plague on. He had heard that there was a loyalist space marine chapter stationed on this planet as well. He didn't rightly care which one. All that mattered was that they were Astartes and he could really put his plague to the test. If he was really lucky, he might even gain the attention of some rival factions....

Positions Available:
-Plague marine
-Civilian
-Loyalist marine (first one to take position gets to pick the chapter)
-Chaos marine (looking for rivaling god such as khorne, slaanesh, tzeentch, but can be chaos undivided or a known chaos marine chapter)
-Imperial guard
-Corrupt Imperial guard
-Magos Biologis 

These positions are what fit in best with the plot I have in mind, but I will consider others on a case by case basis. Just pm me first if they don't fall into one of the mentioned slots. 

Here is what I would like for recruitment:
Name:
Age:
Which slot/position you're taking:
Appearance:
Personality:
Armor:
Weapons:
Background:

*Rules*
-Standard RP rules apply. (read the sticky)
-Characters can die (only on request by owning character)
-Pace that I'm looking for is about a post every 1-2 days. More is appreciated. More detailed posts are also appreciated. 
-Paragraph minimum for posts.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I'll get things started off

Name:Akkad
Age:1500
Which slot/position you're taking: Captain of the Death Guard's sub chapter _ Septic Crusifiers_
Appearance: Akkad bears his favor from Nurgle like all followers of Nurgle. Though not all that bloated, his skin was the color of a corpse, boils and blisters riddled along his limbs, his head bald and a rebreather mask permanently in place over his nose and mouth. This allowed the smells from outside to filter through, but at the same time fed a steady stream of toxins to his lungs. His blood was pure death, veins carrying diseases that would fell a normal human in mere moments, making blood gush from every orifice if just a small amount of that putrid blood were to get on them.

Personality:Akkad shows compassion for those that follow Nurgle, taking them into the folds of his "family" just as Grandfather Nurgle shows his care for his children. He looks to his victims as those that have yet to realize the great gift that Grandfather Nurgle can give and he is more than happy to bestow them the Great Lord of Decays' blessings. Though, if one were to cross Akkad, his wrath will not be stayed until every enemy lays a bloated corpse for the carrion birds. 

Armor: Mark VII. As his body shows the favors of Nurgle, so too does Akkad's armor. It is corroded and chipped, cross between putrid green and necrotic black. The power systems function fully, and though it may not look like it, the suit of armor protects him just as well as a normal suit would. The filtration system has been altered to constantly circulate toxins and disease into the air that Akkad breathes. 

Weapons: Akkad wields a plaguebringer in the form of a one handed sword. The blade constantly oozes with filth and pestilence, instantly infecting any wounds caused by the blade. He also carries a modified bolter, designed to fires needle like rounds. The tips of the rounds are coated in a corrosive acid designed to eat away flesh and armor alike. Inside the hollow of each round is a random contagion, dispersed as the acid dissolves the round itself. Although not a psyker, Akkad is able to open rifts to allow daemons of Nurgle to enter realspace and can bestow certain blessings and gifts of Nurgle to his followers. 

Background: Akkad was once a rank and file space marine. He had bought into the words of the Emperor, serving the Imperium faithfully until he was stricken down by a strange disease during battle with a Death Guard squad that had attempted to raid their cruiser. While the Death Guard had been driven back, Akkad was delivered a fatal blow. As he sat slumped against the metal walls and decking of the ship, the poison cursing through his veins, he heard a voice calling to him. It spoke of immortality, of the lies the Emperor had been telling him, of freedom from pain and suffering. The voice sounded as if it was coming from a loving father, trying to comfort a child. All he had to do was promise his soul in return. As Akkad's eyes began to close, he finally caved. The poison now strengthening him instead of damning him. A dozen of his battle brothers had given in to the same promise. Banding together they overtook the wearied survivors, slaughtering all who had not turned.

Having a ship under his command, Akkad led his brothers from world to world. Corrupting other marines and turning them to his cause and slaughtering those that would not. All the while spreading pestilence upon every world he touched. When things seemed too much and that he would be overwhelmed, he would flee back into the Eye of Terror, only to regroup and attack another unsuspecting world another day. The new chapter he had formed, the Septic Crucifiers, got their name from their hallmark. They would crucify the bloated diseased corpses of a planet's leaders, leaving any survivors to look upon them and see what plague might overtake them any moment.


----------



## VixusKragov (Feb 21, 2012)

I sent someone this way. They seemed excited so you'll likely have a new member to the RP soon. Just a heads-up.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks! I know I have one other person that should be posting tonight as well.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Name: Bannik Herorage
Age:853 

Which slot/position you're taking: Plague Marine/ Tech Marine

Appearance: Bannik's body has been largely replaced by Cybernetic parts touched by Nurgle,they appear heavily rusted and corroded yet have somehow become stronger and harder to break then most other cybernetics employed by Loyalists. 

The only two parts of him not replaced by cybernetics are his head and his chest, yet even these have been blessed by his Loving grandfather, toxic and juicy mushrooms grow on his bald and heavily infected head while a few nests of Nurglings have taken up residence in his chest.

Personality: Bannik is very friendly towards any fellow worshippers of Nurgle, but is cold and uncaring towards any that would refuse Nurgle's gifts. He tends to solve problems thrue Logic, weighing all his options and deciding which would produce the most favorable outcome. Bannik is very protective of his Nurgling pets, some say he has named every single one of them, and will strike against anyone who would threaten his putrid companions.

Armor: Because of his many Bionic implants, Bannik has little need for armour except for covering his chest, which he keeps protected thrue a heavily rusted breast-plate covered in Nurglich runes that practically ooze disease.

Weapons: Bannik is primarily armed with his corrupt symbol of office, the Cog-axe of the Mechanicus,which can melt away armour with ease. But his 4-armed servo-harness is just as deadly, it has a saw-blade that infects any wound it causes, a Flamer that spews green fire, a servo-lifter that can crush bone as if it was paper, and a las-cutter that can saw threw power-armour.

Background: Bannik was almost done with his training on the Forge-world Ozex-5 when the Septic Crusifiers invaded. The population put up a valiant effort, Bannik fighting alongside them in key positions, but in the end they were defeated and the population was converted to the worship of Nurgle. 
Bannik was captured when he tried to detonate the Plasma core under the central Hab-Spire,they brought him before Lord Akkad whom injected him with mystic toxins and gave him two choices, either serve Nurgle and embrace the toxin or die a horrible and painful death at the hands of the poison. Bannik resisted his captors for 3 days, no matter how much pain he was in he refused to bow to their false-god.

That was however, until he learned he was far from false.

He was in the middle of a toxin induced seizure when the vision came, it promised eternal life, infinite power, and a loving grandfather that would care for him and told him the lies of the False-Emperor, how he had tricked humanity into worshiping him and wasting their lives feeding him and his dieing empire. Shocked and disgusted by what he was told, he bowed before the being that called itself "Nurgle".

Ever sense that day Bannik has served Akkad faithfully, fulfilling his role as he would of done in his original chapter, and has gained much favor with Nurgle thrue his exploits.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

hmmm, doesn't seem to be anybody else really interested. I'll give it a day or so and start off the action thread.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Looks well thought out, this. Any room for a sneaky assassin type?


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Hmmmm, yeah. I could work in an assassin.


----------



## BenedictWolfe (Sep 28, 2008)

It's a pity there isn't that much interest yet, as an RP with different factions of players opposing each other could be interesting, providing we all play it well.

I've been wanting to do some Astartes RPing for years now and wouldn't mind creating a squad together with a few fellow players. You said first player chooses the chapter and I would like to portray either Flesh Tearers or Iron Hands; two chapters I don't feel get enough love.

Anyway, we'll have to see if more people flock to the call.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, I thought there would be more interest given it's more on the chaos side, but still room for loyalist marines. Made a few edits to the rules, so that might help.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

nearly finished with character, just had massive update for another RP, will submit for approval tomorrow. Happy Easter, btw.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know. Happy Easter to you as well. Look forward to the post :victory:


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Awesome! More people are flocking to Nurgle's embrace! I await your character with barley suppressed excitement, happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Might as well throw in a position, I haven´t been part of a new roleplay in a while. 

*Name*: Brother-Sergeant Saldor Kai

*Age*: 168

*Rank*: Loyalist Tactical Space Marine Sergeant, Imperial Fists Chapter.

*Apperance*: Brother-Sergeant Kai has a short lock of black hair across his head, and a scar across his left eye. Kai has brown eyes, and his face is hardened with several years of military campaigns in the Imperial Fists. He has an Imperial Laural on his helmet after a rescue mission where he and his squad were responsible for defending the Imperial Governor of Pathadox V in his own Throne Room for a night and a day from greenskin hordes with the aid of several local PDF forces before aid could reach them. 

*Personality:* Kai is stubborn, like all Imperial Fists, loyal to his brothers and hostile to those who don´t share the same geneseed as him (That of Rogal Dorn). He´s a stern Sergeant that does not allow anything to slip from his watchful eyes and has a deep hatred for all enemies of the Imperium.

*Armour:* Saldor Kai proudly wears his yellow-painted Mark VII Aquillia Armour. 

*Weapons:* Kai boasts a Power Fist and a Plasma Pistol, as well as two Frag and Krak Grenades, and 1 Melta Bomb. 

*Background:* Saldor Kai is part of the Imperial Fists 2nd Company, and has served under command of Captain Zeron Kellher for most of his service in the name of the Emperor and Rogal Dorn. He was promoted to the rank of Sergeant after the Battle for Zarn´s Reach, where he showed superb tactical leadership in order to heavily deplete the forces of Nurgle on the planet, despite suffering heavy losses. Time and time again he proved that he was the right choice for Sergeant, and has served in countless of battles since.

Hopefully this is okay.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Might as well throw in a position, I haven´t been part of a new roleplay in a while.
> 
> *Name*: Brother-Sergeant Saldor Kai
> 
> ...


Looks good to me. Any others that want to join as loyalist marines will need to be Imperial Fists.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Name: Stricken from Records

Designation: XLII

Use-name: Li

Age: 36

Rank: Assassin, Callidus Temple

Appearance: Unstable. Overuse of Polymorphine has rendered Li's 'original' form irrelevance. Li's most commonly used form outside of missions appears to be of a young man, tall, dark haired and brown eyed. The only common factor of Li's various appearances, whether by choice or not has never been determined, appears to be a tattoo on the right bicep. It reads in elegant calligraphy; "AB HOC POSSUM VIDERE MORTIFERAM SUM". 

Personality: Li has suffered from one of the worst cases of Polymorphine addiction and overuse that the Callidus Temple has ever witnessed. Such abuse is believed to have stemmed from a pre-existing psychotic disorder and compounded the overall issue. Li's mind appears to have rationalised a severe case of Multiple Personality Syndrome by assigning each aspect of personality a form or the guidelines of a form accessible by use of Polymorphine. Examination from Sanctioned Psykers and Inquisitors of the Ordo Hereticus have determined Li to be a function able operative, provided he has access to regular supplies of Polymorphine. Li's case has also garnered attention to investigate possible long term side effects of the Callidus Assassins' signature drug. Current information places Li's preferred form to have a companionable and duty bound personality devoted to the service of the Emperor.

Armour: Whilst Li's clothes depend entirely on his/her form, the standard-issue sheer black skin-suit of the Callidus Temple remains ever-present whilst on missions.

Weapons: Li prefers the standard issue weapons for a Callidus assassin, only slightly customised for ease of concealment. 
C'tan Phase sword; cut down to tanto length, strapped to outer left thigh.
Neural Shredder; underarm holstered on right side.
Poison Blades; various scattered throughout outfit for ease of access.
Polymorphine; Quadruple the standard number of doses kept on hand at all times.

Background: Recruited from an orphanage whilst still in infancy. Li was brought up with the teachings of the Callidus Temple as bedtime stories. Training exercises were Li's childhood games and Polymorphine their vitamins. One among several dozen selected candidates to rise to the ranks of assassins, Li rose to prominence amongst the group. Picking up and imitating each others personalities became a favourite pastime of them all and they were encouraged by their minders. Unfortunately as a side effect several of the candidates, Li especially, began to forget who they once were. Most panicked and withdrew in fear, desperately trying to reclaim who they once were. Li never saw them again. By age twelve Li had forgotten what it meant to have an original form. By age fifteen Li had forgotten it's original gender. By age eighteen, Li was considered to be the Temple's greatest success and was allowed to begin taking missions in the name of the Emperor. The mental distress and MPS set in around age twenty four. It was six years before Li was allowed back out from under the watchful eye of the Inquisition. Two years later and Li's status as a master infiltrator was solidified when it was revealed to be the mastermind and artificer behind the fall of an entire rebellious star-system.

Hope this meets with approval, lost my original when computer shut down on me without warning so had to redo from scratch.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Firedamaged said:


> Name: Stricken from Records
> 
> Designation: XLII
> 
> ...


This looks good. Only other thing I would like to see is what brought the assassin to this planet. Could be that you're there on another mission and get caught up in everything or are you there specifically for killing Akkad or some other target?


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

As far as recruitment goes, I'll still keep it open and take others. Though, I'm gonna start the action thread later tonight.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Action thread has been launched! Have fun!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Is there any sort of plot we're meant to be following, like specific instructions where you're telling us what to do in a certain situation or do we just make it up as we go along? Just wanted to check.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, general plot is going to involve assault on a defender. Some subterfuge will be involved (trying to work past defenses reach objectives. So pretty much strike and counter-strike. Specific plot points (when we get to them), I'll pm you to let you know where to go with it, but the rest is pretty free form.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey, just to check, is there still time for me to add a character or is it too late.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Romero's Own said:


> Hey, just to check, is there still time for me to add a character or is it too late.


You can still add a character


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

As there are no imps, can i choose rank, like lord commissar. Just checking if that is ok.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Yes, you can choose a rank (though nothing like primarch level and such).


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok. cool. here we are then.

Name: Alexander Chovosky

Age: 48

Slot: Lord Commissar

Appearance: Alexander is a tall man who is lean rather than muscular. Although he is strong his main attribute is his speed. He has jet black hair that flows down to between his shoulder blades. His left eye, torn out by a alien a long time ago, has been replaced by a strange looking bionic eye that glows red. His facial features are strong and his smile cold as ice.

Personality: Alexander has the willpower like no other. His iron resolve protects him from the temptation of chaos. As a person Alexander is cold and calculating. He sees the battlefield as a map, constantly plotting the next move of his forces. Although Lord Commissars do not normally lead men, Alexanders brilliant strategic mind means he has been given control of the planetary defense forces.

Armour: Alexanders armor is unique. He wears tight fitting jet black armor that is not of any Imperial design. This armor hails from a place only known to few. The armor protects him from all manner of blow. 

Weapons: Alexander carries a standard issue bolt pistol that has been fitted with a scope and an extended barrel. His favored weapon though is his ever trusty chain sword, a weapon he wields with great skill. His chain sword has seen hundreds of battles and tasted the blood of all of the enemies of the Imperium. Yet if thirsts for Chaos blood above all.

Background: Alexander leads the Imperial defense forces of Deragos II and has done for 3 years. He comes from a planet that is now dead, killed by Chaos Gods. He swore vengeance on the foul followers of Chaos and from that day on has killed any that stand in his way. He has even felled Demon princes with his chain sword. 



If this is OK i will start posting on the action thread. Please tell me if i have to change anything.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Romero's Own said:


> Ok. cool. here we are then.
> 
> Name: Alexander Chovosky
> 
> ...


Looks good.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Is anyone actually going to post on the action thread??????/


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Waiting on a couple to post to the action before I post again.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I would post but I've just done mine. Come on folks, post, post, post!


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

are you still accepting? because i'd love to join......... though i'm probably a bit rusty, since this is the first time in a long long time that ive roleplayed here......


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, feel free to join as long as you'll stay active with it.


----------



## The Brass Lord (Jun 1, 2010)

Here it is.

Name: Khan
Age: 21
Which slot/position you're taking: Civilian Hunter
Appearance: Khan is only 5'0, thinly built, with blonde hair and sea-green eyes. His skin is olive colored and weatherbeaten. He has keen eyes and ears and quick reflexes due to having Ratling blood in him.
Personality: Khan is quiet, but very driven to protect his home. When his forest home is in danger, Khan does not stop until the threat is neutralized, whatever the cost might be to him. He also tends to not listen to rules or regulations made by the local government 
Armor: Khan wears only clothing, A brown shirt, a simple belt with a sheath for his knife and dull green breeches as well as sturdy boots are all he wears, for he has no need of armor
Weapons: Needle Rifle stolen from a Ratling, Hunting Knife
Background: Khan has lived on this world for all life, having never been off world. He is shunned by others because he has Ratling blood, and who knows what other "impure" blood. Because of his impure blood, Khan lives out in a forest, alone in a cottage that he built. Some whisper that Khan or his ancestors were touched by Tzeentch or one of his servants. Whether this is true or not is only known by Khan.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks good :good:


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm sorry to admit I may have bitten off more than i can chew with this RP and would humbly like to withdraw my character. I apologise for messing you about with this, but the workload is piling up and I don't think I can either post quickly enough or spare this RP the attention it deserves.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Name: Assurius Qantitus.

Age: 363

Which position you're taking: Magos Biologis.

Appearance: Probably pale, no one has seen him with neither his suit or mask off. Mostly his body is strengthened with mechanical blessings and biological wonders.

Like an advanced neuro transitional biological defense manipulation he installed in his own body. Which improves his natural and mechanical immune system to unimaginable levels. Easily rivaling that of space marines, probably exceeding it by far.

On top of this he bears a simple dragon scale suit, the standard armour for a techpriest in the field.
His face has reportedly never been seen since he always wears a black visor over his face, with only two tubes sticking out.

Over all of this, he wears a red robe, made from some kind of elastic material that is easy to clean.
The border of the robe is decorated with a white dna string.

Personality: Rather pale personality, but nothing else would be accepted from a techpriest of any kind.
What usually surprises people is his obvious fascination, love and dedication to experiments and his work.

Armor: Dragon scale power armour. Hermetically sealed and specially upgraded with automatic foam dispensers that trigger if the suit would be damaged, further protecting the wearer from contamination.

Weapons: A simple overcharged heavy laspistol, and a rad cleanser. A weapon designed to shoot a projectile that explode on target, showering an area with radioactive downfall of such strength it instantly damages both metal and flesh alike, a particularily destructive weapon against unarmoured foes. Less so against heavily armoured foes.
He also has four segmented mechandrites that move like tentacles, three of them armed with small flamer nozzles and the last with a melta cutter. Each arm also has gripping claws, but only for minor manipulation. One of the flamer nozzles is able to spray hot steam to help sanitize things and himself.

Background: Assurius Quantitus was summoned to Deragos II when the local pdf requisitioned expert personnel on sicknesses.
And boy did they get an expert.
Assurius had worked nearly all his long life on finding, preserving and destroying sicknesses, finding means to both spread them and to vanquish them. There were few in the sector with more knowledge than him on the subject, and you would probably have to go far to find anyone better.

When Assurius first arrived, he was baffled about this new disease, how it affected both mind and body.
He immediately set up office in the capitol. Taking in "patients" and/or volunteers depending on how you saw it.
Of course he didn't say it, but Assurius surely saw every person brought before him as a volunteer for new experiments, and others felt unsure about his enthusiasm, but had no other choice really than to send them anyway.

It was only later that Assurius learned that the forces of chaos was at work, but he cared little. He had faced the plagues of chaos before, and no matter how devastating they had been, he had come out triumphant on the other end.

Now Assurius work more and more on the field, as the plague is spreading more rapidly he needs to be on site and see things first hand as they develop.

__________________________________

That's my character, if this thing is still up!


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Muhahahaha! It seems Bannik has a nemesis now!:biggrin:

I like this character, and it balences things out seeing as how Firedamged had to leave.

But Blood has final say.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I definitely like him as well. Feel free to jump into the action thread.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Just a few questions before i start.

Where do i jump in?

Are you aware of the effectivity of a rad cleanser?

As far as i know, the rad cleanser would in 40k miniature game have str 5 ap 4 small blast poison 2+.

A nasty weapon that melts metal and boils flesh.

A bit problematic to reload though. 20 shots mag though, doubt i'll have to reload


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I haven't heard of a rad cleanser in 40k terms. Closest thing would be a rad grenade from the grey knights. How you entered looks fine to me.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd be interested in joining but have a couple of q's as I have not taken part in a RP before (apologies if this is clogging up the thread) how often are you looking for participants to be posting? 

Also if there is room I'd like to submit a Guard Character?


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Ratvan said:


> I'd be interested in joining but have a couple of q's as I have not taken part in a RP before (apologies if this is clogging up the thread) how often are you looking for participants to be posting?
> 
> Also if there is room I'd like to submit a Guard Character?


Sure, you can join. I'm looking for about a post a day but the pace seems more a post 1-3 days. Imperial guard is fine as I believe we have a commisar.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm going to have to back out of this one, I'm afraid, if that's okay with you lot, don't think I'll be able to continue despite the fact I think it looks pretty cool. Sorry about this.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> I'm going to have to back out of this one, I'm afraid, if that's okay with you lot, don't think I'll be able to continue despite the fact I think it looks pretty cool. Sorry about this.


 
Well it was nice RPing with you! Can I kill off your character? Please?

Good luck in all your future RPs!:victory:


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Thebluemage2 said:


> Well it was nice RPing with you! Can I kill off your character? Please?
> 
> Good luck in all your future RPs!:victory:


Thanks, go for it, kill him with style!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, my character can be killed off. Dramatically, and somewhat heroically if there's a choice.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh, whoops, responded to someone else's message, ignore me.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Yeah, my character can be killed off. Dramatically, and somewhat heroically if there's a choice.


Excellent! I may have to....disobay orders but I shall engage your character in a epic dual to the death and claim his Gene-seed for Mortarion!


Muhahahahahahahahahah!:laugh:


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I suggest the mr GM puts the player name and character name in the OP so it's easier to check who's who. A side number where the character description is could also be useful.

The magos has arrived on the scene, can chaos survive the might of the most potent of adeptus? :threaten:


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello, I was refered by romero's own. May I join? I would like to be an imp Sargent. Yay or nay?


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

Sure, feel free to join. Post your character here first though


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

*Force Comndr. Lernov*

Name: Colonol Takar Lernov (can i change to a Colonol?)
Age: 27
Position: Imperial Guard
Apperance: 6'2", athletic, three claw scar on right cheek from Tyranid Ripper, short brown hair, blue eyes.
Personality:Never outright disobeys, but makes his thoughts known to commanders, has a long standing disegreement with Cato Sicarius of the Ultramarines.
Armour: Standard Guardsmen with Powered chestplate and a left arm combat shield.
Weapons: Power Sword and plasma pistol, somtimes uses a lasgun.
Background: born on Macragge he joined the imperial guard rather than the Ultramarines to try and beat his father's record of 55 years of not dying. promoted to colonol after the fight to save frontier world 
Taerex from the tyranids with the ultramarines, where he was acting force commander after Commander Leer was killed by a termagont, even though he was offered Commissar, he declined, prefering to stay with the guardsmen and "...be respected not feared!" His disagreement with Captain Sicarius came around when on the mountain and plains planet of threashor VII where they were fighting the orks and they needed to scout out a mountain pass full of orks. Sicarius ordered twenty guardsmen to recon the pass commanded by Lernov. He said it was a suicide mission and Cato more or less said that that was what the Imperial Guard was for. Lernov made his objections clear, but followed orders. Lernov and the 20 guardsmen dissapered up the pass, five and Lenov returned afterwards with the intel the Marines needed, and the mountain range was taken with minimum casualties. But Lernov never forgot the 15 men Cato sentenced to death... 

any probs?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Hmmm  waiting for mr romero to post.

You fell asleep or something 

Don't want to dictate any other players actions.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

flash43 said:


> Name: Colonol Takar Lernov (can i change to a Colonol?)
> Age: 27
> Position: Imperial Guard
> Apperance: 6'2", athletic, three claw scar on right cheek from Tyranid Ripper, short brown hair, blue eyes.
> ...


Looks good so far


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Has this thread died?


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

I am waiting for the GM to post, but I think he abandoned it...we could keep it alive, but I don't think he will be joining us.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

if you are up for it then so am i. Preferably a couple of people will be too


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

You bet your Bolter I'm up for it! I will get my post out today, hopefully some more people will show up....we may get a rival chaos faction!


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

yes. I will wait until your post and then respond. If we keep posts coming and keep it high in the rp's list then more will restart


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Need some more meat than only Theblumage2's post but i didn't plan on abandoning this awesome rp 

I'll post soon.


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Excellent...to anyone who is looking for A nice
RP that will be hard to kill, why not try this one out?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

hang on. I will post later but i have to check.

@bluemage: how come i have six gaurdsman?? I was thinking more along the lines of 20 or 30.

@klomster: how did you drive to the plant while the fighting was going on


----------



## Thebluemage2 (Feb 16, 2012)

Romero's Own said:


> hang on. I will post later but i have to check.
> 
> @bluemage: how come i have six gaurdsman?? I was thinking more along the lines of 20 or 30.


Aw derp, for some reason when you said Alexander brought a small group of guardsmen I was thinking a small, elite group, I will fix my blunder.{Plus it was late when I read it....so sorry.}


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

I used a salamander scout vehicle which i requisitioned from the main camp.










And drove really fast.

Plus i obviously didn't drive on the front line, and the plant mostly seems to be under attack from a single chaos space marine.
I simply entered the back door.


----------

